# show pen decor (supreme)



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Im quite new to showing but it has turned into a passion, i studdied textile and interior design so when i found out about exhibition pens i was so excited, then i heard about the supreme and it sounded amazing. i have had a snoop on here and seen some of your wonderful pens. do you all make your own curtains? Cant wait for next years theme to be anounced.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

my wife made ours this year.... not the greatest stitchwork.. but as its mainly hidden....









last year we bought..


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

wow they are fab, her stitching is fine !! cant wat for next years theme to be release.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I couldn't sew a button on!! I bought mine off eBay but I did stick some rhinestones on!! Sticking stuff on, that I can do!!!


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

I bought mine- cost a bl00dy fortune! I hope to keep using them for a few years!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Bought the drapes a few years ago, did the "decoration" myself LOL, there is a back curtain with the set that I didn't use. Not too clear but are black with gold dragons.










Bought these last year especially for Dream, meant to show her off nicely, she has other ideas and thinks it's cosier UNDER the base than on it LOL (picture from last year as this year's didn't show the colours correctly)


----------



## ellabella123 (Aug 7, 2011)

does anybody know if there r pictures of best decorated pens for this year - i havent seen them - las year Cat Planet did them but they did not go this year.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

aparently this was overall best dressed pen...










sorry should have mentoined.. this is from the gccf results page.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

ellabella123 said:


> does anybody know if there r pictures of best decorated pens for this year - i havent seen them - las year Cat Planet did them but they did not go this year.


mine was 5th place......


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Vix the pale blue satin is similar to the satin I have bought. I thought cat planet judged pen decor too. Thankyou for the photos, loving how everyone has there own spin on the theme. Quite clever!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I must say they was some fantastic pens at the supreme. There was one that I didn't like and it had flashing lights inside where the poor kitty was, and the kitty looked highly stressed, sorry if I've offended anybody on here. It must have been bad because my DD noticed and being a teenager she's not that observant at times


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

oh no i would havebeen tempted to say something.


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

i think i know what next years theme might be...


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

rcmadd said:


> i think i know what next years theme might be...


What is it?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

well a clue... whats going to be big news for the next 9 months..


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Next year's theme? There's no way it's going to be stinky, poopy nappy filler! Don't think even the GCCF could pull that one off!


----------

